# To All MTD Owners (part 2)



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

:goodjob: There's nothing light nor thin about My 2016 MTD;

34"
420cc
396 lbs (poundage per MTD Tech). 
16x6.5 tires
1.3 gallon full poly tank
trigger steering

The previous 45" dually was 475lbs. 

2016 MTD 2018 Ariens
Auger/impeller housing...................13 ga..............................13 ga
Auger flights & impeller...................11 ga............................12-13 ga
Brace gearbox/housing.....................7 ga..............................12 ga
Trans box..................................... 13 ga..............................13 ga
Shoot............................................16 ga..............................16 ga
Drive............................................disk.................................disk
LED'S.............................................7.....................................1
Gearbox warranty...........................5 yr.................................5 yr

For me I choose the Underdog , I'll take care of her, just the same as I would have to with any other brand.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

jsup said:


> Maybe it's me, and I'm reading it wrong, but it seems the MTD is at least as heavy as the Ariens, and if it's not the same, it's heavier.
> 
> That being said. There is different kinds of steel, and depending on how the steel is stamped, could be thicker, but weaker. But we'll see where this goes.


Yes, your reading it right and yes time will tell. But to be fair, referring to steel, it's not an off road vehicle. 
The comparison is vs an Ariens deluxe 30".

All month I've been asking for guys with the platinum models to chime in, but nothing yet.

I believe any company can save face and once again build a quality unit. What comes to mind is the Big 3 auto manufacturers back in the 80's, oopha, icons turned to garbage.

There's a 30" & 34", that replaces the previous 33" & 45" models. The only 2 units built this was by MTD.


----------

